# Which main spring housing ?



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wondering if someone can clue me in on the arched main spring housing and the straight housing. 
When I go shooting, I take my Colt , and or Sig 1911(both straight housing) and my CZ85 Combat(arched housing). I am more accurate with the CZ. Is there a difference in how your hand conforms the the gun
because of the cofiguration? Or is it my imagination and or just not being used to the Sig with
hotter loads? Would it be worth going to Brownells and pick one up?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Frank45 said:


> Wondering if someone can clue me in on the arched main spring housing and the straight housing.
> When I go shooting, I take my Colt , and or Sig 1911(both straight housing) and my CZ85 Combat(arched housing). I am more accurate with the CZ. Is there a difference in how your hand conforms the the gun
> because of the cofiguration? Or is it my imagination and or just not being used to the Sig with
> hotter loads? Would it be worth going to Brownells and pick one up?


The arched mainspring housing will raise the bore line a tad bit while in hand, if you're hitting low with the 1911s, the arched mainspring may help.

"Worth" is totally up to you.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Having fitted many 1911's to my customers hands during the 1990's, i can help you with your question:

Small hands: Short aluminum trigger & flat mainspring housing
medium hands: Long aluminum trigger & flat mainspring housing
large hands: Long aluminum trigger & arched mainspring housing

i am 5'7" and weigh 155 pounds. My most comfortable combination is a "greider long aluminum speed trigger & a flat mainspring housing. I have shot from the classic weaver stance for 40+ years.

Hope this info is helpful to you.


----------

